# Killer Combo: Memantine + Carbidopa + Levodopa + 5 HTP + Wellbutrin!



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I have taken all of those seperately with great results. So I was thinking that all those together could have a great synergistic effect.
Wellbutrin would increase norepinephrine (also a bit of dopamine), cabridopa + levedopa will increase dopamine (also a bit of norepinephrine), and carbidopa + 5 HTP will increase serotonin. Memantine will help with neuroprotection and prevet tolerance.
I think that would be very close to MAOIs and amphetamines with probably less side effects and hazzards.
I d like to hear your opinion on this cause I think it has great potential.

Edit: Maybe add something for GABA to the combo?
Edit 2: Also some N Acetyl Cysteine for antioxidant propection
Edit 3: What if you added an opiate as well to this combo?
Edit 4: Take all of the above + Salvia for the ultimate psychedelic experience!!!!!!! lol. Who needs meditation to reach nirvana when you can take this?


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

sounds gnarly. i need to pick up some wellbutrin and gabapentin for my next experiments.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

podizzle said:


> sounds gnarly. i need to pick up some wellbutrin and gabapentin for my next experiments.


fo' shizzle podizzle!


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a really scary experience on Wellbutrin. After 2 weeks of taking it (at close to 300 mg) my skin broke out in horrible rashes and itchy skin. It lasted for about week, too. It was a complete nightmare, waking up in the middle of the night and scratching my hands and legs! I've never experienced anything like that and I hope to never experience anything like that again!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm on memantine, and ive got LDOPA, 5HTP and wellbutrin, i'l give this combo a try in a few days.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> I'm on memantine, and ive got LDOPA, 5HTP and wellbutrin, i'l give this combo a try in a few days.


If you are still alive I am next! :yes


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Why is Wellbutrin needed? Surely you'd get enough dopamine from L-dopa. Is it so you can reduce the L-dopa dose and get less peripheral side effects?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Why do people still bother with wellbutrin=/. It will only make your anxiety worse.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Wellbutrin is quite bad for anxiety in the first 2 weeks I've heard, but after that it can actually relieve anxiety. Apparently it was equivalent to Lexapro in treatment of GAD. Presumably the 2 week thing is due to some adaptation phase in the brain.

By the way, I'd leave opiates out of this regimen, and salvia can be a very nasty experience (much worse than psychedelics I've heard, and fundamentally different). I've tried salvia, and it wasn't very pleasant. Always put me in this weird place where I was totally confused & disconnected and felt like everything's wrong with the world. It tends to induce dysphoria rather than euphoria, being a kappa agonist which does like the opposite of opiates in terms of mood. But I guess it can be interesting, I did get a dissociative experience once or twice that was kind of cool in an unpleasant way. rocknroll714 said high dose salvia was the single worst experience of his life, like being crushed or something. So this is my warning: salvia will kick you in the balls if you're not careful. I'm glad I never smoked a really large amount, or tried the super potent extracts.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Salvia? Have you used Salvia before? I'm a bit confused as to its links with all the meds you mentioned...

What would be its purpose? 

My opinion is that salvia is a very strong spiritual experience but advocating it so loosely on an anxiety forum is a bit silly. You need a very strong mind to deal with the effects of Salvia. With all due respect people with anxiety need to be very wary of this drug because it may take them on a journey they never come back from.
It can be enlightening for people who are mature enough to deal with the strange world it puts you in. This can involve dealing with your personal issues. It can also destroy you if you show it anything less than 100% respect or understanding.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

euphoria said:


> Why is Wellbutrin needed? Surely you'd get enough dopamine from L-dopa. Is it so you can reduce the L-dopa dose and get less peripheral side effects?


I ve taken both l-dopa (sinemet) and wellbutrin (seperately). The effects I got from each one of them were completely different. I dont think l-dopa increased my norepinephrine that much. In fact there were times that sinemet made me feel quite lazy compared to the boost of energy I was getting from wellbutrin.
And wellbutrin doesnt increase dopamine that much.
So you have the dopamine release from ldopa and norepinephrine release from wellbutrin.

Also for me wellbutrin didnt increase (or decrease) my anxiety. It just gave me lots of energy, gave me a sence of euphoria and made me more talkative.

About salvia, forget I mentioned it. It was just a joke.

Euphoria, why do you think opiates would be a bad combination?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> Why is Wellbutrin needed? Surely you'd get enough dopamine from L-dopa. Is it so you can reduce the L-dopa dose and get less peripheral side effects?


Because its impossible to stay awake on LDOPA alone.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm about to start a Memantine + Wellbutrin + Occasional Adderall/Klonopin combo. Is this going to work? Do I need to add something that effects serotonin as well (5-htp maybe)?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

karoloydi said:


> Euphoria, why do you think opiates would be a bad combination?


Because I've heard tolerance and dependence are harder to prevent than with stimulants.

If you're taking L-dopa you should take several antioxidants, not just one. NAC is a good start.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

inVis420 said:


> I'm about to start a Memantine + Wellbutrin + Occasional Adderall/Klonopin combo. Is this going to work? Do I need to add something that effects serotonin as well (5-htp maybe)?


The only one that knows wheter you need something extra like a serotogenic is you, if your on this combo depending on your response your regime can be augmented.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> The only one that knows wheter you need something extra like a serotogenic is you, if your on this combo depending on your response your regime can be augmented.


Good point...i guess everyone is different and I just need to keep experimenting.

Btw today I took 30mg of adderall IR....it was working ok so I decided to add 150mg of Wellbutrin. Wow I feel great . I think i'm on to something with this mix. I feel calm, alert, energetic, pro-social, somewhat euphoric even. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

inVis420 said:


> Good point...i guess everyone is different and I just need to keep experimenting.
> 
> Btw today I took 30mg of adderall IR....it was working ok so I decided to add 150mg of Wellbutrin. Wow I feel great . I think i'm on to something with this mix. I feel calm, alert, energetic, pro-social, somewhat euphoric even. Let's see how long this lasts.


Nice, sounds good, keep me updated mate.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Nice, sounds good, keep me updated mate.


3 hours later still feeling good...no crash yet . Adderal and Wellbutrin SR seem to have a good synergy. Unfortunately, i'm out of memantine but i'll have to order more soon. So for now my regimen will be Wellbutrin SR 150mg daily + 30mg adderall a few times a week + klonopin prn.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

inVis420 said:


> 3 hours later still feeling good...no crash yet . Adderal and Wellbutrin SR seem to have a good synergy. Unfortunately, i'm out of memantine but i'll have to order more soon. So for now my regimen will be Wellbutrin SR 150mg daily + 30mg adderall a few times a week + klonopin prn.


Nice, hopefully it would prevent the crash tomorrow.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Nice, hopefully it would prevent the crash tomorrow.


Thanks....yea that's been a big problem and it has caused me to use too much klonopin. I'm thinking that IF my anxiety starts to rise due to the Wellbutrin i'll try an SNRI next and that'll hopefully solve my problems for good.


----------



## Selection10 (Oct 7, 2009)

This is a completely irresponsible combo that will have long-term detrimental effects. carbidopa and Levodopa should not be taken by anyone your age. Horrible combo.

If you are interested in raising dopamine take an agonist such as pramipexole, or take rasagiline, or selegiline. Not freaking levodopa.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Selection10 said:


> This is a completely irresponsible combo that will have long-term detrimental effects. carbidopa and Levodopa should not be taken by anyone your age. Horrible combo.
> 
> If you are interested in raising dopamine take an agonist such as pramipexole, or take rasagiline, or selegiline. Not freaking levodopa.


Why?


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Selection10 said:


> This is a completely irresponsible combo that will have long-term detrimental effects. carbidopa and Levodopa should not be taken by anyone your age. Horrible combo.
> 
> If you are interested in raising dopamine take an agonist such as pramipexole, or take rasagiline, or selegiline. Not freaking levodopa.


I am also debating it in my head if it would be a good combo for everyday use. 
My main concern is if you were prone to get Parkinsons later in life, this might speed up the development of the disease. 
But this is not something to worry about in healthy adults.
If taken for an "as needed basis", like when you go to social situations a few times a month, it would make a good combo.
Also memantine would make this a lot safer.
If I was to take this combo I would be taking it like this:
Take memantine and wellbutrin on a daily basis. Then during the weekends or in socially stressful situations add carbidopa + levodopa + 5HTP.
Ideally, if I could get carbidopa on its own, I would be getting memantine + wellbutrin + carbidopa + 5 HTP on a daily basis and then add levodopa on an as needed basis.
But its hard to get carbidopa on its own. It usually comes with levodopa and sold under the brand name sinemet.

About selegiline, most of the people that have tried in this forum (and some other forums) didnt work for them. Its usually used in addition to levodopa/carbidopa and not on its own.
Also pramipexole, it looks like its good, but most of the people find the initial side effects too much and they give up before the drug has the chance to take effect.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not really not liking some of Wellbutrin's side effects (nausea, headache, dizziness) but its effective for depression and motivation. I'll stick with it and see if some of the side-effects go away.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

inVis420 said:


> I'm not really not liking some of Wellbutrin's side effects (nausea, headache, dizziness) but its effective for depression and motivation. I'll stick with it and see if some of the side-effects go away.


Strange. I didnt have anything like this. It even prevented me from getting dizzy and neuseous when I drunk alcohol.
Did the dizziness and nausea build over time, or did you have it from the start?


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I found this really interesting article on the belance between the serotonin-dopamine systems.
It talks specifically on l-dopa and 5-HTP taken together to avoid imbalance in the system:
http://www.neuroassist.com/serotonin-dopamine.htm


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I am finding more info on how levodopa affects norepinephrine.
From what I ve been reading levodopa causes hypotension. That wouldnt happen if norepinephrine was increased significantly, cause norepinephrine increases blood pressure.
That would explain why in some occasions I experience a noticable reduction in my energy levels when taking sinemet.
Heres some relevant articles. Most of the articles I found say that levodopa doesnt increase norepinephrine. I also found a few articles that levodopa increase norepinephrine, but most of them show that there no significant change in norepinephrine. Some of them are only for levodopa, without carbidopa. But I think they are still relevant:

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/119667000/abstract


> ABSTRACT
> SUMMARY1. Administration of levodopa in man and rats resulted in a large increase in the daily excretion in the urine of dopamine and its metabolites, but not of noradrenaline.
> 
> 2. In the rat administration of levodopa substantially increased dopamine concentrations in the heart and brainstem, but noradrenaline concentrations were decreased.
> ...


http://www.springerlink.com/content/q422p471u3g35444/


> Summary The upper limits of striatal and hypothalamic dopamine formation and metabolism in the rat were defined after acute levodopa/carbidopa (100/100 mg/kg) in combination with MAO (clorgyline; 32 mg/kg or pargyline; 100 mg/kg) and/or COMT inhibitors (OR-462, OR-611, Ro 41-0960, 30 mg/kg).
> Striatal and hypothalamic dopa and 3-OMD levels increased several hundred times after levodopa/carbidopa treatment alone. *Dopamine, DOPAC, HVA and 3-MT levels elevated also but noradrenaline and 5-HT did not.* Clorgyline further increased 3-OMD, dopamine and 3-MT concentrations while DOPAC and HVA levels decreased. These changes were even more pronounced after pargyline. In the striatum, all COMT inhibitors (with levodopa/carbidopa) blocked 3-OMD formation but elevated neither dopamine nor DOPAC levels. OR 462 increased dopa levels. Only Ro 41-0960, the brain penetrating compound, blunted HVA levels. All three COMT inhibitors decreased high 3-OMD levels evoked by MAO inhibitors (+ levodopa/carbidopa). In pargyline-treated rats, COMT inhibitors did not alter dopamine, DOPAC or HVA levels but all of them decreased significantly 3-MT levels, particularly Ro 41-0960. Striatal dopamine levels increased maximally 6 times compared to those in the saline-treated controls. In the hypothalamus, COMT inhibitors decreased 3-OMD levels to 1/5-1/30 of those after levodopa/carbidopa alone. COMT inhibitors suppressed 3-OMD formation also in clorgyline and pargyline (+ levodopa/carbidopa) treated rats. After clorgyline, OR-611 and Ro 41-0960 increased high dopamine levels but only Ro 41-0960 suppressed HVA and 3-MT levels. None of the COMT inhibitors changed the high dopamine and low DOPAC levels after pargyline. 3-MT was decreased by OR-462 and Ro 41-0960. Hypothalamic dopamine was maximally 45 times higher than that in the control rats. COMT inhibitors did not have any significant hormonal effects.
> In conclusion, formation of 3-OMD was well inhibited by all COMT inhibitors, but their effect on the brain dopamine levels was limited compared to the very pronounced effect of the two MAO inhibitors. Inhibition of COMT outside the brain (as with OR-462) contributed about equally to the brain dopamine levels as inhibition that occurred also in the brain (as with Ro 41-0960).


http://www.journals.elsevierhealth.com/periodicals/jac/article/S0735-1097(97)00109-5/abstract


> Objectives. This study was undertaken to evaluate the safety, efficacy and pharmacodynamic variables of oral levodopa in pediatric patients with congestive heart failure refractory to standard therapy.
> 
> Background. Therapeutic options for children with congestive cardiomyopathies are limited to digoxin, diuretic agents and angiotensin-converting enzyme inhibitors. Previous work in adults with congestive heart failure has shown a short-term effectiveness of levodopa and improvement of cardiac function.
> 
> ...


http://journals.lww.com/anesthesiol...fect_of_Levodopa_on_the_Norepinephrine.4.aspx



> L-Dihydroxyphenylalanine (l-dopa), effective in the treatment of Parkinson's disease, frequently causes postural hypotension and arrhythmias. The large doses used may alter peripheral adrenergic function. To evolve a rational anesthetic management for the increasing number of parkinsonism patients maintained on l-dopa therapy, central and peripheral catecholamine stores and the turnover of myocardial norepinephrine (NE) as affected by L-dopa were studied in rats. *Large doses of l-dopa (100-200 mg/kg, i.p.) increased die concentration of dopamine (DM) in the brain without changing the concentration of NE significantly.* DM accumulated in the heart following l-dopa treatment, accompanied by a decrease in XE concentration. After labelling of the myocardial NE store with tracer doses of 5H-NE, treatment with l-dopa caused a more rapid decline of specific activity of myocardial NE. Therefore, DM may displace NE from peripheral sympathetic nerve endings and interfere with adrenergic transmission.


*This article suggests infusion of norepinephrine to combat the hypotension caused by l-dopa:*
http://wheelessonline.com/ortho/norepinephrine_levodopa



> Discussion: - for hypotension refactory to high doses of dopamine ( >20 ug/kg/min); - is peripherally converted to dopamine; - Dosing: many patients require up to 40 ug/ml - titrate to blood pressure; - Peds: initially 0.1 ug/kg/min titrated to effect; - Method of Delivery: - infusion is prepared by diluting 4-8 mg of Norepi in 500ml of D5W (gives 8-16 ug/ml) and infused at an initial rate of 4-12 ug/min; - Precautions: - central intraarterial monitoring may be required with prolonged infusions to avoid confusion owing to peripheral vasocontriction; - monitor urine output; - infuse into large vein to avoid extravasation; - if extravasation of norepinephrine occurs, infiltration of subQ tissue w/ phentolamine 5-10 mg in 10-15 ml of NS may prevent tissue necrosis; - must correct blood volume depletion as much as possible prior to initiation of vasopressor therapy; dilute in D5W or D5NS; - interactions w/ MAOIs & tricyclics leading to severe, prolonged HTN;


http://www.annals.org/content/72/5/751.extract


> Patients with Parkinson's disease generally have lower blood pressure than other individuals of their age and sex. An orthostatic drop in blood pressure is frequently observed in these patients, but the drop is rarely enough to cause symptoms. Since the use of L-dihydroxyphenylalanine (levodopa) in their treatment, orthostatic hypotension has become more common and more often symptomatic (1, 2). In our series of 100 patients treated with levodopa, 25 developed significant orthostatic hypotension (defined as a drop of systolic blood pressure of 30 mm Hg or more or a drop in systolic blood pressure to 80 mm Hg or less).


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

L-dopa looks pretty cool if you get enough carbidopa and 5-HTP (which itself would to some extent counteract the hypotension of L-dopa. Also antioxidants and an antiglutamatergic.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Interesting studies karoloydi.
Looks like i'm gonna need a NRI to counteract the sedation caused by dopamine.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

karoloydi said:


> Strange. I didnt have anything like this. It even prevented me from getting dizzy and neuseous when I drunk alcohol.
> Did the dizziness and nausea build over time, or did you have it from the start?


They built over time. I have the SR version and once it starts to wear off I start to feel the side-effects stronger (insomnia is another possibility but that might be because of the adderall). I didn't take it today and I feel better. I think i'll just take it when i'm taking adderall (probably during, after, and the day after) because it does seem to offset the depression that the adderall crash can cause. I need some semi-professional opinions tho. Is it still worth it to take only 3 or 4 days a week? Do the side-effects go away over time or should I take 2 doses a day (maybe insomnia can become an issue)?


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Found some more info on the sedating effects of dopamine. Its becoming more and more evident to me that increase in norepinephrine is needed when increasing dopamine:

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/439737_3


> The 'Sleep Attack' Phenomenon
> 
> *Episodes of suddenly falling asleep while at the wheel of a motor vehicle have been described in a case report of eight PD patients who received the dopamine agonists pramipexole and ropinirole.[33] The authors termed these episodes 'sleep attacks' because they were reported to have occurred without warning. It is now evident that such events are more common than was previously appreciated and that they can be associated with any dopaminergic drug, including levodopa.*[34,35] The notion that these episodes are sleep attacks has been questioned,[36] because sleep episodes without antecedent sedation are not known to occur under physiologic or pathologic conditions, and, indeed, the term has been abandoned in narcolepsy.[37] It has been proposed that these episodes represent an extreme form of somnolence related to the sleep disturbances that are so common in PD, coupled with the propensity of dopaminergic drugs to induce dose-related sedation.
> 
> ...


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Just took the wellbutrin. Gonna take the sinemet and 5 HTP in an hour. I you dont hear from me again it means I m dead.:b


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Go easy on dose man...


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Still alive.:yes
Took 5mg memantine in the morning around 6 AM. Then I took wellbutrin at around 12 noon. Then took half sinemet + 5 HTP.
When I took the wellbutrin I felt like I had a ton of energy. I was constantly trying to find things to occupy myself with cause I was feeling so hyper. I was talking a lot. 
I was hoping that once I took the sinemet I would have the energy from the wellbutrin plus the euphoric/rewarding feeling from sinemet.
So, I took the sinemet pill at around 4 PM. After one hour I felt a sudden loss of energy. It was like I was going in slow motion. It was exactly like the feeling I had the other time I took sinemet and made me feel lazy. It was like I didnt take wellbutrin at all.
I was really surprised. Cause I took only half a sinemet pill. I was expecting for wellbutrin to cover the effects of sinemet not the other way around.
Two hours later and I was still feeling the same drop in energy. There were a few occasions that I felt like I needed to sit down.
About 3 hours later I took 10mg of memantine and I started getting a nice euphoric feeling and my energy increased a bit. 
It looks like sinemet and memantine synegrise well together. But wellbutrin and sinemet are not synergising that well.
The best feeling I had during the night was when the effects from wellbutrin and sinemet started to wear off around 8 PM. That was the same time that memantine started taking effect.
I am starting to think that maybe the timing wasnt good.
I ll try once more like this:
Take 5mg memantine 6 AM. Then take sinemet + 5HTP around 11 AM and go to sleep around 12. Then about 3 PM wake up and take wellbutrin. About 5 PM take the memantine. 
I think around 6 PM I ll have a really good feeling.
Also I think its not good idea to take sinemet and 5 HTP at exactly the same time. I think it would be a good idea to take sinemet first and let the carbidopa to circulate your body. And then after about half an hour take the 5 HTP.
I ll also couldnt check my blood pressure this time cause I was out. Next time I ll make sure I am at home for the first couple of hours to measure my blood pressure and see if this is the cause of the sudden loss of energy. I also have a blood sugar monitor and I ll check my blood sugar.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I found whats happening guyz. Carbidopa is neutralising the effects of wellbutrin:

http://circ.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/full/108/6/724


> _Background*-*_ In patients with neurogenic orthostatic hypotension (NOH), the availability of the sympathetic neurotransmitter norepinephrine (NE) in the synaptic cleft is insufficient to maintain blood pressure while in the standing posture.
> 
> _Methods and Results*-*_ We determined the effect of oral administration of the synthetic amino acid L-threo-3,4-dihydroxyphenylserine (L-DOPS), which is decarboxylated to NE by the enzyme L-aromatic amino acid decarboxylase (L-AADC) in neural and nonneural tissue, on blood pressure and orthostatic tolerance in 19 patients with severe NOH (8 with pure autonomic failure and 11 with multiple-system atrophy). A single-blind dose-titration study determined the most appropriate dose for each patient. Patients were then enrolled in a double-blind, placebo-controlled, crossover trial. L-DOPS significantly raised mean blood pressure both supine (from 101±4 to 141±5 mm Hg) and standing (from 60±4 to 100±6 mm Hg) for several hours and improved orthostatic tolerance in all patients. *After L-DOPS, blood pressure increases were closely associated with increases in plasma NE levels. Oral administration of carbidopa, which inhibits L-AADC outside the blood-brain barrier, blunted both the increase in plasma NE and the pressor response to L-DOPS in all patients *_Conclusions*-*_ Acute administration of L-DOPS increases blood pressure and improves orthostatic tolerance in patients with NOH. The pressor effect results from conversion of L-DOPS to NE outside the central nervous system.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Did some more resrearch. Half life of carbidopa is 2 hours according to this source:
http://www.answers.com/topic/carbidopa

So my suggestion to take sinemet, go to sleep and then after 4 hours wake up and take wellbutrin seems like it could possibly work.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I found one more study on the effects of carbidopa on norepinephrine:
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v265/n5589/abs/265079a0.html



> IT is generally believed that noradrenaline synthesis in postganglionic sympathetic nerves can be suppressed by drugs which inhibit the activities of tyrosine hydroxylase or dopamine _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

karoloydi said:


> Still alive.:yes


I always wondered what happened to people who suddenly stopped posting.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> I always wondered what happened to people who suddenly stopped posting.


They are either dead or got a life. lol


----------



## gleeson (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm an 81-year-old man who was diagnosed with Parkinson's in the fall of 2009. I tried Elavil to deal with the insomnia and depression associated with PD. It worked on both but led to weight gain and morning grogginess. Also my neurologist expressed concern about the possible cognitive side effects of Elavil. Having had favorable experience with 5-HTP in a prior attack of depression, insomnia and anxiety, I switched to it. I have had a remarkably good experience.

As part of my PD therapy, I take carbidopa/levadopa. Mixing it with 5-HTP has not produced any nausea.

For more on my experience with 5-HTP, see my blog -- http://parkinsonsand5htp.blogspot.com

John


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

One word.

Marijuana

Just sayin,


----------



## gleeson (Dec 27, 2010)

P.S. I would not recommend using carbidopa/levadopa if one does not have PD. Prolonged use of it brings about the uncontrollable jerky movements (I'm having a senior moment on the proper name for this) that you see with many people with long-term PD

John


----------

